# Fuji Guide Replacement



## fsupirate1 (May 11, 2010)

Hello. I have several inexpensive spinning rods with some broken Fuji guides that are in need of replacement. Is it worth repairing these rods, or would I be better served just going out and buying new rods. If they are worth repairing, does anyone have any recommendations for someone in the Gulf Breeze/Pensacola area that could inexpensively replace these guides for me? Appreciate any recommendations that anyone could provide. Thx.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Replacing guides is a time consuming and therefore expensive repair to "inexpensive" rods. You would probably be further ahead to buy a new rod.


----------



## fsupirate1 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts TarponDan. Much appreciated.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You could probably get them replaced for about $10 per + the cost of the guide. Fuji guides on inexpensive rods typically run around a $1 or less.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

What kind of rod is it? That would help determine whether it is worth repairing.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

*Guide replacement advise*

who replaces these reasonably?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I just put a broken eyelet back on a cheap but respected offshore stick using Marine Tex. Will let you know the results. Won't be pretty but if I get 2 more trips out of the stick it will be worth the effort.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Update: Eyelet seems to be solid as a rock. Ugly but functional on the old "Ugly Stick" so I guess it's ok. Marine Tex is the WD-40 of repair.


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

Learn how to replace guides and repair your own rods . . . With the exception of "fancy butt wraps", it is VERY easy !

ALPS makes low-cost, high-quality guides . . . We need to stop living in a "throwaway world" and learn how to fix things ourselves !

Tight Lines !


----------

